# Tycoon Fountain Disassembling question



## ALexG (Dec 6, 2011)

I have finished to assemble a beautiful tycoon fountain pen and found a small hair line on the edge of the barrel that holds the nib, I'm guessing it was caused when I had assembled the metal threads in the tubes.
My first approach is to part the blank up to the tubes on both edges to the size of the hair line and glue a band from a contrasting color blank and turn and finish. I am afraid that if I try do disassemble the metal threads inserted in the tubes I can ruin them, so is there an easy way to do it or should I try to turn and finish the barrel assembled it between centers or any other idea

thanks in advance


----------



## paramount Pen (Dec 6, 2011)

I've dissasembled several tycoon pens with success. I unscrew the tale end and remove the refill then put a thin rod down to the tip and tap it with a hammer till the nib end comes out, careful because you can buldge the nib. then use a punch that slides thriugh the body of the pen and tap out the other end. On the cap I use a tube from a craft store and tap out the clip then screw the nib in and press the plastic thread section out the clip end then use a punch to tap out the center band. My punches consist of large nails the I shape the heads to size buy cutting them to lenght and chucking them in a drill press and use a file to size them to id of the tubes. I hope this helps. You can pm me if you need to.


----------

